# My older female



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi there,

My female fish is 1.10　years old. She never breeding. I tried a few mens, but she didn't like them. So, I want to know she can still breeding ?

Please teach me.

Thank you,


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

If a female is over 1 year old,i would't breed her.
She is too old for that now.
You can get some new females and try.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Depends on the female... I had one I bred right until she was 2, because of her spunk. I used her then to teach my males to breed, even if they failed, at least they had some experience behind them. The males I would worry more about age, because they have to tend to the nest. The female however, though playing an equal role, she is removed once spawning is done and back to being fed well... Whereas the father is left in the tank between 1-5 days, sometimes longer. It's exhausting for the male!

Know YOUR fish, know THEIR limits. I can guarantee most of my females are reaching 8-13 months.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Have to agree, depends on the female. But generally you can breed them to around 2yrs of age, as Sena had mentioned.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Meagan was about 2 before I retired her veiltail self :lol: And she still had pip and go.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

if they're over a year old, doesn't increase the likelihood of genetic deformities in the fry?


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Fabian said:


> If a female is over 1 year old,i would't breed her.
> She is too old for that now.
> You can get some new females and try.


I know she is too old, but I would like to have her children. She's so fine, but she didn't success breeding. That's why I asked.

Thank you for your advice !


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Depends on the female... I had one I bred right until she was 2, because of her spunk. I used her then to teach my males to breed, even if they failed, at least they had some experience behind them. The males I would worry more about age, because they have to tend to the nest. The female however, though playing an equal role, she is removed once spawning is done and back to being fed well... Whereas the father is left in the tank between 1-5 days, sometimes longer. It's exhausting for the male!
> 
> Know YOUR fish, know THEIR limits. I can guarantee most of my females are reaching 8-13 months.


I see men fish is 1 years old, and he is next to her. He always making buble net, and I wonder they can breeding or not. My female fish is big when I bought.

Did you teach hot to breeding for men fish ???
I just suprised !

Thank you for your advice !


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Myates said:


> Have to agree, depends on the female. But generally you can breed them to around 2yrs of age, as Sena had mentioned.


I see depends on the female. I am not sure she want to breed or not.

Thank you for your advice !


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Meagan was about 2 before I retired her veiltail self :lol: And she still had pip and go.


Oh, really !
That's good news for me.

Thank you for your kind !


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Make sure to condition the female and the male. Do not let them see each other a lot... Keep them separated and feed very well with constant water changes.

Indian almond leaves are nice to use, and bettas love it. If you want to try with her, go ahead, just make sure both are ready, and healthy.

I've never heard of years = deformities. Ares must be a year now, and most of his fry are healthy (a couple swim off) plus the female bred to him is probably about the same age.... And she gave off well over 250 eggs.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> if they're over a year old, doesn't increase the likelihood of genetic deformities in the fry?


Uhhhhh, I see.
It's possible...

Thank you for your advice !
I have to keep in mind.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

One of my females is a smidge over two years old and she and her partner have given me around 25 fry. Can't see any obvious deformities. If she's a nice female and you have conditioned her properly I can't see why it should be too much of a big deal. 

Probably the worst thing that happens if you do get a successful wrap is that have to cull the fry or the eggs are infertile.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Make sure to condition the female and the male. Do not let them see each other a lot... Keep them separated and feed very well with constant water changes.
> 
> Indian almond leaves are nice to use, and bettas love it. If you want to try with her, go ahead, just make sure both are ready, and healthy.
> 
> I've never heard of years = deformities. Ares must be a year now, and most of his fry are healthy (a couple swim off) plus the female bred to him is probably about the same age.... And she gave off well over 250 eggs.


I'll do it and I will try to next year.
I use Indian Almond leaves always.

Thank you for your advice !
It's so help for me !


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> One of my females is a smidge over two years old and she and her partner have given me around 25 fry. Can't see any obvious deformities. If she's a nice female and you have conditioned her properly I can't see why it should be too much of a big deal.
> 
> Probably the worst thing that happens if you do get a successful wrap is that have to cull the fry or the eggs are infertile.


Oh, really ! It's good news !
I will try to breeding next year.

Thank you for yoru advice !


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

No worries. Like I said unless yours is one of the rare cases where one or both fish end up dead, the worst thing that happens is you get no wrap, your eggs are infertile, or some of your fry end up with deformities. 

And honestly, that stuff seems to happen a lot of the time anyway.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> No worries. Like I said unless yours is one of the rare cases where one or both fish end up dead, the worst thing that happens is you get no wrap, your eggs are infertile, or some of your fry end up with deformities.
> 
> And honestly, that stuff seems to happen a lot of the time anyway.


I see I keep in mind what you said.

Thank you for your advice !


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree with everyone - as long as the pair is healthy and active (specially the male), breeding older bettas should be ok. 

IMO, fish that produces different sized eggs according to their size (like gold fish) might have problems when bred at a later age (or bigger size) - fry have trouble hatching (so they say). But big and small bettas lay approximately the same sized eggs and fry hatch fairly easily either way. So breeding older bettas shouldn't be a problem if the pair is healthy and active.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

indjo said:


> I agree with everyone - as long as the pair is healthy and active (specially the male), breeding older bettas should be ok.
> 
> IMO, fish that produces different sized eggs according to their size (like gold fish) might have problems when bred at a later age (or bigger size) - fry have trouble hatching (so they say). But big and small bettas lay approximately the same sized eggs and fry hatch fairly easily either way. So breeding older bettas shouldn't be a problem if the pair is healthy and active.


Thank you for your advice.
I am so sorry for my late reply.
I really appriciate your help. It's really good expain you have long esperience for Betta.

Thank you !


----------

